# Switching foods



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

Emmy has been eating blue buffalo freedom and doing we'll on it. She eats the chicken flavor. I tried switching her food once I did it slowly as recommended and she had diarrhea so put her back on freedom she did good. There is an independent pet food store by her vet and she gave samples of the fromm grain free it's surf and turf. I hear fromm is a great food. Emmys only ever ate chicken will it be bad to switch her to something that has salmon duck and all different things in it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

You should be able to switch her as long as she doesn't have an allergy or anything. It's good for them to to state their protein source and not always eat the same one. Once you're on Fromm you can rotate through all of the flavors and she shouldn't get sick switching. They are made to rotate. We feed Fromm and my dogs do really well on it. We get a different flavor every bag. 

I would switch her very very slowly. Maybe even give her a little canned pumpkin to help the transition. I definitely recommend Fromm. I would prefer it over Blue Buffalo. I've heard a lot of dogs have gotten kidney problems while on Blue Buffalo. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

I just bought her a big bag of the blue freedom and prob by the time I need another bag shelve off of puppy food and eating adult food. Do u think it would be beneficial to get a bag of fromm and add it to her blue buffalo till that bags gone then give her just fromm when I go to the adult food.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Fromm is an all life stages food. So she could eat it now. You would just feed a little more. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pixiebeans (Dec 11, 2013)

What will the pumpkin do for a chi? and is that canned pumpkin?


----------

